# Prestige detail



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Got tts booked in for swissvax treatment Friday , can't wait to see what the car will look like after pro finish. Anyone had there car detailed by Derek at prestige. Will post up pics on Saturday just got to hope for nice weather.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone used best of show ,or had car detailed by prestige.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not used Prestige but I use Best of Show. Have done for a few years now - the same pot! 12yr old Brilliant Black a couple of weeks after a polish and wax :


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Going to pick up car in couple of hours hopefully it looks as shiny as yours 8)


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

KIFOO said:


> Going to pick up car in couple of hours hopefully it looks as shiny as yours 8)


Kifoo, any pics, thinking of sending my car to the same place.
What did they charge?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

£220 mate polished car with best of show Derek at prestige going to send me pics in the week I will post theme up mate.


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

KIFOO said:


> £220 mate polished car with best of show Derek at prestige going to send me pics in the week I will post theme up mate.


A reasonable price, you happy with the car? i'll look forward to the pics.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah mate Derek takes about 8 hrs when I arrived to pick up car he was checking every panel of car with a torch even though it was inside under bright lighting. You can have car sealed with clear coat stuff think it was called 22 something or polished with wax prestige details number is 07544804427.


----------

